# Economical (>$30) 120psi 700x28 or 32 commuter tire.



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm sure this question has been asked but I can find it with the Search function? 

I have been trolling the web for an economical (>$30) pair of 120psi+/- 700x28 or 32 commuter tires. Too often the psi is not included in the description or the tires are sub120psi.

Any suggestions would be welcome.
Thanks


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not common*



RoadLoad said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked but I can find it with the Search function?
> 
> I have been trolling the web for an economical (>$30) pair of 120psi+/- 700x28 or 32 commuter tires. Too often the psi is not included in the description or the tires are sub120psi.
> 
> Any suggestions would be welcome.


It is not common for 28 or 32 mm tires to be rated to 120 psi. That is a lot of pressure for a tire that size unless it is on a tandem or loaded tourer.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Get Paselas and run them at 80-100 psi. Otherwise, run 25mm tires at 110-120 psi.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've used these for years on my commuter. I've had good luck with them. They roll nicely, ride well, and last for many miles.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1035051_-1_50000_20000_50005


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Specialized Bourough CX are rated to 100 PSI and they're fine for some nasty roads in and around DC. (32mm)


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

What is the point of using a wider tire if you're going to run it at a pressure usually reserved for 23s? I don't mean to be harsh, it just doesn't make any sense to me. IMO a lot f people run too high of pressure in their road tires anyways, but that's probably another discussion.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I can't imagine why you would need 120 psi for a 28-32 mm commuter tire. As others mentioned, the max tire pressure tends to drop as tire sizes increase. You simply do not need as much pressure, and the lower pressure will provide a much nicer ride. However, if you are stuck on running a wider tire with high pressure, then check out the Continental GP 4 Season in 700x28. I doubt if it is rated to 120 psi, but it will probably handle 110 just fine. Also, the Panaracer Pasela TG is rated at 105 psi for the 700x28 size, although it rides better at lower air pressure.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

m_s said:


> What is the point of using a wider tire if you're going to run it at a pressure usually reserved for 23s? .



(the "look like a racer" culture is still strong).

I run Michelin City tires around 90, rated to 87. Very comfy.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

The Paselas mentioned above happen to be on "Overstock" sale at Harris- $16 for 700 x 32.


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

As a commuter, I bomb along to work and bomb along to get home. I like the higher tire pressure to reduce rolling resistance and the bigger tire, with more air in it, to cushion the ride. No racer "look" involved, just gotta get there - its commuting, not a riding.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

RoadLoad said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked but I can find it with the Search function?
> 
> I have been trolling the web for an economical (>$30) pair of 120psi+/- 700x28 or 32 commuter tires. Too often the psi is not included in the description or the tires are sub120psi.
> 
> ...


Why does your tire have to cost more than $30?


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, they aren't quite commuting tires, but a lot of the Vittoria tires are available in 700x28 and will go to 115-120psi and above. I have the Rubino Pro Tech in that size. Check those and the Zaffiro, Rubino, etc. Running them at that pressure kinda defeats the purpose of the larger tire though.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

RoadLoad said:


> As a commuter, I bomb along to work and bomb along to get home. I like the higher tire pressure to reduce rolling resistance and the bigger tire, with more air in it, to cushion the ride. No racer "look" involved, just gotta get there - its commuting, not a riding.


I think a bigger tire at a given pressure gives no more cushioning than a smaller tire at the same pressure. The good folks at Vintage Bicycle Quarterly have done tests that determined that above a certain "cut-off pressure" you don't get any decrease in rolling resistance with increased pressure. Increased pressure merely decreases the cushioning. Small tires need to be high pressure to avoid pinch flats. Larger tires can run at lower pressure, with increased cushioning, because there is enough air volume to avoid a pinch flat for a given rider weight.

http://www.vintagebicyclepress.com/images/TireDrop.pdf


----------



## chipcom (Sep 9, 2009)

Continental Ultra Gatorskins, 700x28, max inflation 116lbs...I routinely ran them at 115 front, 120 rear when my fat 240lb okole used to roll them on my commuter.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

lampshade said:


> Why does your tire have to cost more than $30?


Wondering that also, and in what sort of bizarre world would economical and greater than go together.

The less than < looks like an L, that's how I remember.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*You're confused*



RoadLoad said:


> As a commuter, I bomb along to work and bomb along to get home. I like the higher tire pressure to reduce rolling resistance and the bigger tire, with more air in it, to cushion the ride. No racer "look" involved, just gotta get there - its commuting, not a riding.


Once you get to less than 15% sag, higher pressures offer no advantage for rolling resistance and in fact can result in higher resistance as the tire bounces off surface roughness rather than conforming around it. A bigger tire at higher pressure will deflect less, and therefore cushion less. You are confused about how things work.


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry about the typo, I meant "<".

I weigh 185-190 lbs. If I'm reading the Vintage Cycle chart referenced above correctly, a guy with my weight gets the 15% sag/tire drop with 700x28s at 120+/- psi. I don't know if that means I'm not confused?

Anyway, I blew my budget and "thinking" and went with a set of 700x25 Continental Ultra Gatorskins I found online for a good price and free shipping.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Roadload,

Not to change the subject, but it seems like there are different phases of commuting. When I first got started I worried about how heavy the bike was, how sleek my setup was, and how fast I got to work. Now after commuting a few years, I realize that when I ride a comfortable, heavy bike, with a leather saddle, fenders, 32mm tires pumped to 95psi, and don't care about bombing, it costs me about the same amount of time it takes to make my first pot of tea at work.

The good news is if I want a hard workout on my commuter bike, I can get it. I just go a couple of miles/hour slower.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

RoadLoad said:


> I weigh 185-190 lbs. If I'm reading the Vintage Cycle chart referenced above correctly, a guy with my weight gets the 15% sag/tire drop with 700x28s at 120+/- psi. I don't know if that means I'm not confused?


The chart refers to the weight on each tire - not your total weight. You're putting up to about 100 or 110 lbs on the rear, the balance on the front. You can run your 28mm tires at about 80 psi each, probably less in front, depending on the front/rear weight distribution of your bike.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

RoadLoad said:


> Sorry about the typo, I meant "<".
> 
> I weigh 185-190 lbs. If I'm reading the Vintage Cycle chart referenced above correctly, a guy with my weight gets the 15% sag/tire drop with 700x28s at 120+/- psi. I don't know if that means I'm not confused?
> 
> Anyway, I blew my budget and "thinking" and went with a set of 700x25 Continental Ultra Gatorskins I found online for a good price and free shipping.


Just so's you know, I weigh in at about 225 and I run pasela 32s between 85 and 100 pounds. 

That chart is a bit... off. I mean, according to VBQ, the only tire I should be able to ride comfortably is a Grand Bois Hetre (42mm 650b) but I do pretty well on the paselas. I never get flats and they wear forever. 

Just ignore the charts and try lowering your tire pressure a bit at a time. When you start feeling your rim hit bottom out while riding, you've gone too far


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> Just so's you know, I weigh in at about 225 and I run pasela 32s between 85 and 100 pounds. ... That chart is a bit... off. I mean, according to VBQ, the only tire I should be able to ride comfortably is a Grand Bois Hetre (42mm 650b)


I think you're using pressures pretty close to the chart at your lower pressures. If you weigh 225 and your bike weighs 25, the combined weight of 250 would put maybe 135 in back and 115 in front. According to the chart you could run your rear tire at about about 80 psi, with maybe 65 in front.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

PdxMark said:


> I think you're using pressures pretty close to the chart at your lower pressures. If you weigh 225 and your bike weighs 25, the combined weight of 250 would put maybe 135 in back and 115 in front. According to the chart you could run your rear tire at about about 80 psi, with maybe 65 in front.


The main thing is, it's not rocket science. 

If I have to do math to fill my tires, things have gone horribly wrong.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> The main thing is, it's not rocket science.
> 
> If I have to do math to fill my tires, things have gone horribly wrong.



Like I mentioned, the "look-like-a-racer" pull is strong. Heck sometimes riders don't even know it's in them.


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

I started the thread, so I can hijack it... 

I want to shift the discussion to "threads per inch" and ride quality because I also bought a pair of Hutchinson UrbanTour tires (<$20 - got the "less than" sign right...). I have no idea what the threads per inch (TPI) on these tires is, but I am definitely lowering the air pressure in them. 

At 90psi, these tires ride like concrete. Which leads me to wanting to know more about TPI, its role in ride quality and how TPI and PSI, in combination, affect ride quality?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

RedRex said:


> Like I mentioned, the "look-like-a-racer" pull is strong. Heck sometimes riders don't even know it's in them.


Red, I'm pretty certain the crowd in this forum does not care to look 'like a racer' while getting to work or the grocery store. The guy just happens to like his tire pressure at 120.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

RoadLoad said:


> I started the thread, so I can hijack it...
> 
> I want to shift the discussion to "threads per inch" and ride quality because I also bought a pair of Hutchinson UrbanTour tires (<$20 - got the "less than" sign right...). I have no idea what the threads per inch (TPI) on these tires is, but I am definitely lowering the air pressure in them.
> 
> At 90psi, these tires ride like concrete. Which leads me to wanting to know more about TPI, its role in ride quality and how TPI and PSI, in combination, affect ride quality?


On most of my bikes I use Gatorskins (which I consider a good compromise between ride quality and flat protection), but I have a set of high TPI Veloflex Paves on one and a set of one-TPI Armadillos on another. The Veloflexes are a pure joy to ride and the Armadillos will knock out my crowns on anything but the silkiest of tarmacs. 

Going to work, I am willing to pay the price for not flatting.


----------



## willum44 (Oct 18, 2008)

$30.60 

Vittoria Randonneur Tire 700x 32c Black Wire Bead Very comfortable tyre in all conditions.


----------

